
The NSA is Not Made of Magic - aespinoza
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/05/the_nsa_is_not_.html
======
gmuslera
Any advancely funded enough technology could be undistinguishable from magic,
specially when you don't know how many layers of the ecosystem got compromised
in a way or another.

------
Zigurd
This is important to keep in mind.

Even on the NSA's budget they can't p0wn every endpoint and they sure can't
break strong encryption on a mass scale. Mass surveillance depends on everyone
communicating in the open.

Mass surveillance can be ended. Parallel construction can be ended. Dissidents
and activists can have secure communication. The spooks _can_ be forced back
into the business of black bag jobs, where they must pick a limited number of
targets carefully. Your ability to keep information deniable and secure can be
made nearly absolute, barring torture, which, alas, we're not actually
barring. All the more reason to be careful.

